# OK, new thread...



## bcody (Jul 30, 2004)

pony breed, or just favorite pony. I would love to see what some of the other breeds look like. I would especially like to see some draft type ponies. I would love to find a pinto marked draft type pony, or a clydsdale look alike pony size.

Thanks


----------



## runamuk (Jul 30, 2004)

When my house gets built and my computer and photo albums are out of storage I promise to flood this forum with pony pics




right now everything is boxed up in storage but I have lots and lots of photo's of the assorted ponies I worked with......


----------



## crponies (Jul 31, 2004)

Fell Ponies are pretty neat looking. They are mostly black and have feathering, so they remind me of Fresians. Here is the link to the Fell Pony Society of North America Haflingers are pretty neat too. Here is a link to the Western Haflinger Association Those should give you some nice ponies to look at


----------



## wykd (Aug 5, 2004)

my avatar


----------

